# Fairy Tail: Eternal Magic Main RP Thread



## Rakiyo (Apr 7, 2010)

*Fairy Tail: Eternal Magic 
OOC & Sign Up Thread*


*Affiliations*
_*Naruto The Ninja Path RP*_

*Staff*
_GM: Rakiyo_


_Co-GM: InfIchi_


*Setting:*
_The Kingdom of Fiore Is a neutral country of 17million people. It is in this world of magic where spells are bought and sold every day. Magic has become an important part of people?s lives and there are those who use magic as their occupation. They are mages, To be a true mage you must belong to a guild or the government will see you only as a delinquent. Being apart of a guild means taking on jobs that the guild obtains from people within the country. It is in a certain town within this country that our story takes place, The town is host to the infamous guild, FAIRY TAIL!_

*Plot: *
_Having just Joined a Guild, Your character is ready to embark on a great journey to become a world renowned mage. The trials and tribulations you'll face ahead will be the toughest you'll ever known but with your Nakama on your side their's nothing you can't do. Depending on which Guild you join you can either be the world's saviour or it's destroyer._

*Rules*

*No spamming:* At least make a paragraph.

*No Godmodding: *I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.

*No long OOC conversations:* We have theThe OOCfor that 

*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause.

*Turn off your Sig: *It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

About controlling other people's characters: if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.


*Alright fellow Rpers With the World of Fairy Tail Changing what impact will you have as you journey through your life as a Guild Mage!*​


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

In a round house, with round rooms, with round furniture and round food, there's a round bed, with round pillows and sheets and blankets, but in this round bed, is a normal man. Not round in the slightest. But on his clothes are round designs, anything round is here. And it is in this round room on this round bed where this unround man awakes to the singing of his round clock.

"Ugghhh.... Quite...." The unround man slams his hand down on the round clock and sits up slowly. He wears an open button sleep shirt, covered in little circles and swirls. "Now... time to start my daily routine." The unround man stands up and tosses off the pajamas of old and heads to another round room, this one with a round bath and a round shower and a very very round toilet. He heads for the round shower, which is covered with round shower heads, which line the round shower all the way across.

After his round shower, he takes a round towel to dry off. He picks up a round toothbrush and brushes with a round tube of toothpaste. He goes into his round closet and picks out his usual attire. Red and white pants and boots with big round golden buttons on the boots and buckle of his belt. He then puts on a red vest with white feathers around the collar. The vest has two large round buttons, one on either side of his waist and on either side of his collar. 

The vest isn't meant to be closed, as it couldn't even meet together if he wanted it too, it was meant to show off his muscular and chizzled frame he'd worked so hard for. He had found women were fond of this type of frame and he was fond of their own roundness. "Alright, Time to get to the guild i suppose." The unround man cracked his neck and knuckles wrapping his wrists up to the line of his elbow with white tape. Why he did this, no one was sure. But he had always done it and would continue this bazaar trait. With his mourning routine done, he made way for the round door of his round house to exit into a world of less round and to a guild of very plentiful round women.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

It was early in the morning,a red haired guy with red eyes and a Fairy Tail tatoo on his left arm was awakening in his department, it was little department, with blue windows which give a weird sight above the city, a bath and a big hall with a table in the middle and some chairs just in the case of some visits.

The boy took a shower and dressed with a sleeveless shirt with cap, blue pants and sneakers, also took his headphones and his sword and watched a bit his arm proudly before leaving.

"He, I finally joined to Fairy Tail, dad said that it is a good guild" he said to himself watching his arm.

"It´s time to go, may be I will met someone interesting"he said walking towards the exit of his home and closing the door he started his day.

In the street some people was greeting him, he has been living there for two weeks and only some days ago he joined to the guild, he still remembers how he joined.

_IT was three days since he arrived to the city, he has been knowing the people of the city in that time, after showing a bit of his magic and asking the direction to a seller he found a big building with a weird symbol and with the words*Fairy Tail* behind it.

"So this is the guild"he sai with a little smile and entered in the place.But when he was inside it, a chair flew to his position but he was able to dodge it.

After that,he noticed a funny scene, the most of the people in there was fighting as in a bar fight, he went near to a girl who wasn´t in the battle and asked about thata bit confused, her answer was "it´s normal in this place, and if you don´t know that, that means you´re a new member right?" she asked smiling at the boy.

"Uhm, y-yeah"  he said still watching the scene the girl asked for his name and after that carried him With a woman who recived him with a smile, asked some little questions about him and after that gave him the tatoo that distinguishes him as a member of Fairy Tail_

He returned from his memory and looked in front,he arrived to the guild.

"Time to start a new day"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2010)

*Stiyl; Fairy Tail*

*"DAMMIT!!! STIYL!!!"* a loud rough voice roared inside the Guild house of Fairy Tail. The sound almost made the building shake. *SMASH!!* the sound the wall made as a human body came flying through it. 

The impact made a large hole next to the entrance door. The body landed harshly next to *Daisuke*, rolling through the dirt. "Bastard...." a shadowy figure in the dust spoke as it stepped out of the wall.

"You'll pay for what you did to my face!" he exited from the dust, revealing himself to the outside. He wore a long white coat and what looked to be a cowboy hat, but the most noticeable thing about him could be easily seen. What looked to be on his angered expression was the face of a dog with hawk eyes painted with black ink on his face.

"....Come on now,...it looks really good on you...better than before" the boy spoke as he rose to his feet. The teen wore shiny leather black pants that was held up by a black belt, a sleeveless zipped up black shirt and black boots. He had on black gloves that covered all of his fingers.

His was fair, but a little on the pale side. His hair, orange and messy that went down to his neck. This seventeen year old was, Stiyl.

"You should be proud to have such great art on you." Stiyl brushed off the dirt that his cloths collected from the fall. "Don't act smart you punk." the older man clenched his fist as a vein began popping out of his forehead. They weren't serious or anything like that, this was just daily thing here in Fairy Tail.

Stiyl then turned his head to the side and noticed Daisuke next to him. "Hey, your that new guy right? Welcome to Fairy Tail, my name is Stiyl or as some call me, Stiyl of Dreams. Here at Fairy Tail it can be quite the experience."  the mage introduced himself with a simple and lazy look on his face. "Stop actin' like you know everything punk! You just got here Nine hours ago! In fact, all you did was enter the guild and start fallin' asleep!" the older made told them the truth as he straightened his hat.

"Actually, it was ten," Stiyl corrected him as he removed a cigarette from his pocket and lit it with a lighter from his other pocket. "And what a ten hours it was."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

The unround man made his way to the guild. He'd been apart of it for just barely two weeks now. A short time, but longer them some of the new recent recruits. He had a feel for the guild and understood some of it's workings. "Hey there Hammy!" A fat balding man called out to the unround man, who in turn looked to him and called back. "Hello Cookie." A smirk came across the man known as Hammy, The fat man "Cookie" named because of his passion for baking and because he owned  a sweet shop, was well liked by all in town. 

His really name was Chip, but due to his pale complexion and the freckles that spotted over him, he looked like one of his famous chocolate chip cookies, and so the name had come to stick. "On your way to the guild again?" Cookie asked. "Yes." A simple answer from a quite tongue. "Wellp! You know i can't let you go without somethin sweet and tasty!" He laughed and held up a round plate, the plate held a circle of cookies,the circle was made up of 4 rings and 1 singular cookie in the center. 

"You are a true gentleman cookie." Hammy,as he was called by cookie, accepted the plate and smiled. "Take care now! try not to get into too much trouble, i already hear the screams and shouting of a fight!" Cookie waved and laughed as his friend had moved on,_ onward and forward away to the guild. _Odd thoughts crossed his mind when eating cookies, he wasn't sure why... maybe the sugar had something to do with it.

it was after a few minutes, and a plate of cookies, later that he arrived near the guild. He could see three faces, two he recognized and one of whom he had joined with at about the same time, maybe he was only a day or an hour earlier, it was hard to remember events he didn't care for, but it was the face of the young Daisuke. The other was the face of a gruffer older member of the guild, he remembered the face but not the name. Finally, a new person, he heard the shouts that he'd only been there ten hours. a very short time considering it was still early morning, he must have arrived late.

"Thunder orb." Hammy called out, though the nickname was rather cute, his true name is Ichi, Ichi Hama. The orb he'd tossed landed with a thud between the three men that he assumed were fighting and unleashed a small jolt of thunder that merely shocked them for a few seconds, no damage, just the feeling of electricity running through your body... but it was enough to stop their argument in it's tracks. "If you're going to fight, do it with your fists." Ichi commented. "Because they are round!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisuke looked weird at the guy who is called Stiyl, the guy wasjust fighting like the day he joined the guild as if it would be normal and he had just joined, after that he watched the oldman.

"Thats a weird kind of magic"he said to himself watching the old guy face and they were still discussing.

"/I just hope they don´t get me involved in to their affairs/"he thought and sighed still watching the guy who appeared before and the oldman.

After that the sound of the guild´s door being opened was heard and Daisuke could see a guy who was in the guild the last time.

"/Which was his name? Ichigo, Ichina....hmm I can´t remember/"he thought until a jolt of thunder shocked him and paralyzed him a bit.

"What the hell, Why did you do that?"he said to Ichi a bit annoyed by the unexpected attack, he wasn´t angry because it doesn´t suit him.

"Uhm... What was your name?"he asked even confused and annoyed.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Daisuke looked weird at the guy who is called Stiyl, the guy wasjust fighting like the day he joined the guild as if it would be normal and he had just joined, after that he watched the oldman.
> 
> "Thats a weird kind of magic"he said to himself watching the old guy face and they were still discussing.
> 
> ...



Ichi watched the reactions of those he'd shocked and brushed off his shoulders. He had reasons for doing it and he supposed it would be best to explain his reasoning to them. "Two reasons." He stated simply, he held up two fingers near his dark piercing red eyes. "The first being you were fighting." The answer was simple and clean, said with the sturdiness of a man twice his age.

"The second, because you were fighting without your fists or maces, or balls, or plates, or rocks. If you're going to fight, fight with something round! so, i suppose that makes a third reason i did it. To show you how a real man fights! with roundness!" He creates a second orb, it seems to grow from a spec of sand into the size of a basket or bowling ball.

"You see? The perfect weapon. It's round and near flawless! There is nothing it can't do!" He nodded, yes, the orb was the perfect weapon, spikes can come out of it and spikes are semi-round objects, mostly at the bottom and forming up to a cone, but round none the less..


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Ichi watched the reactions of those he'd shocked and brushed off his shoulders. He had reasons for doing it and he supposed it would be best to explain his reasoning to them. "Two reasons." He stated simply, he held up two fingers near his dark piercing red eyes. "The first being you were fighting." The answer was simple and clean, said with the sturdiness of a man twice his age.
> 
> "The second, because you were fighting without your fists or maces, or balls, or plates, or rocks. If you're going to fight, fight with something round! so, i suppose that makes a third reason i did it. To show you how a real man fights! with roundness!" He creates a second orb, it seems to grow from a spec of sand into the size of a basket or bowling ball.
> 
> "You see? The perfect weapon. It's round and near flawless! There is nothing it can't do!" He nodded, yes, the orb was the perfect weapon, spikes can come out of it and spikes are semi-round objects, mostly at the bottom and forming up to a cone, but round none the less..



Daisuke was processing the information that the orb?s guy said, he was an insane guy for him, after some seconds he returned from his thougts.

"In first place I wasn?t fighting, and in second place You didn?t tell me your name"he said a bit more relaxed.

"And about the round things stuff you were talking about..."he said and showed his fist, but he was smiling.

The air around his arm started to involve his arm and beggining to spin making a little tornado on Daisuke?s arm.

"_WInd flow: tornado fist_"the magic was still being acumulated on his arm as well as the air making a perfect cylinder.

"You like it?, its combination of fist and cylinder/Tornado made of wind, but I guess your face won?t think it?s cool when i hit it with this"he said in battle position, the wind was making a mess of the guild making some stuff to fly away.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Daisuke was processing the information that the orb?s guy said, he was an insane guy for him, after some seconds he returned from his thougts.
> 
> "In first place I wasn?t fighting, and in second place You didn?t tell me your name"he said a bit more relaxed.
> 
> ...



"The name is Ichi Hama." He responded, the wind felt nice, but it wasn't round, not perfectly, it was more, oval... just barely off kilter from being round, but enough that Ichi could tell, it was not round, not perfectly and as such. "Defense Orb, Wall." He threw the orb down, it explodes into a crystalline wall, extending ten feet up and ten feet wide and deep.a massive segment of wall. 

If he had more he could probably wall in a castle, But there was no time for such thoughts. He was readying his next orb, the wall was used to block the wind and to hide his next attack. _Spike orb's dangerous, but it seems i have no choice. Using such force against me, i merely intended to shock them, it wasn't my fault he was in the way, nor was it my fault that it appeared he was doing the fighting from my position. _Ichi had thought to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 7, 2010)

*Fairy Tail...*

The door gets kicked open and a man in a red jacket, blue jeans, a white t-shirt, and yellow sun glasses walks through, his brown hair sticking straight up, "You guys are so damn loud!" he shouts clenching his fists, "I can't believe these new guys..." he says shaking his head.

"Uh, didn't you just join not too long ago..." a man leaning his head towards the man says to him, "..." he slams his fist right into the side of his head, sending him flying through the crowd, "Now!" he holds his fist up, "I heard this is how we'll be handling things." 

*"How did you get in this fight!"* they all shout, "Well someone's gota' win it, and it just wouldn't be right if it wasn't me." he looks around at the group, "I don't know any of you..." he says in an overly serious voice, "But I'm Rush Zerix, and I'll be kicking your asses today," he says with a grin.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2010)

*Stiyl*

Right after Stiyl blew the smoke from his mouth into the air, he heard the words, "Thunder Orb." The words caught his attention, and before he knew an electrical current was sent through his body. The shock caused him to stumble off of his feet and land on his bottom.

Right after he regained his composure, he noticed something. "That didn't hurt as much as I thought it would," Stiyl commented as he looked at his hand. Though his left hand felt a little numb, but he could work with it.

Thankfully though, the cigarette was still in his mouth and had not fallen. "Hey, old man you alright?" he asked in a lazy tone as he stood up. When he looked over he saw the elder mage was shacking a little.

"Damn kids,.....we get to many members these days." the man stood up before he returned into the guild. Stiyl shrugged at his words and he returned to this thunder guy. He listened to the Daisuke and the orbs guy's conversation with his hands in his pocket.

Stiyl raised an eyebrow at the orb mage's talk about round things. He thought it was weird, though he was pretty weird himself. The teen sighed as he knew what was coming when Daisuke used his magic.

"What a bother," he walked a few feet away from Daisuke, knowing what was going to come. He held the cigarette tight in his fingers, keeping it from flying away. He looked up in a little amazement at the structure Ichi had created.

"Its round, but...its not art." Stiyl commented as he blow smoke into the air. To his surprise another guild member, in a red jacket busted into the scene. This one seemed kinda rash just from his appearance.

Noticing everyone was getting ready to fight, Stiyl had to speak. "Don't look at me, I'm...pretty weak."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisuke watched carefully at Ichi, tha wall lookes strng but it wasn´t really something that can hold up a tornado, at least that was what Daisuke was thinking.

"Ok, it´s enough magic"he said to himself and when he was going to attack, he heard someone talking about kicking asses.

"Who the hell is that guy? and HOW THE HELL DID HE GET IN THE BATTLE!?"he said watching at the mage with red jacket.

"Well who cares, i´ll beat the crap out of you two"he said .His original plan was to hit directly to the wall of the orb guy and release the tornado only against him but with the new rival, he changed the strategy.

After some moments ,Daisuke surprisingly hit the ground with his fist making a small crack and release the tornado, Which started to grow and to suck  all the thing around him except by Daisuke of course."Take that"he said smiling.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

"That was one hell of a bad choice." Ichi smirked, this guy didn't think carefully, the tornado sucked things TOWARD the center, that much is what anyone knows and because Daisuke didn't move anywhere and the tornado sucked things to the center, he knew where his target was. "I hope you don't hate me for this later." Ichi tossed the orb away, it flew quickly into the tornado and swirled around, he would more then likely  be laughed up, but that would have to happen before- CRACK!

The orb struck a chair, or the chair struck the orb, either way it had cracked. And this orb, this lovely sphere of round and pure, this colorful creation looking like a large pearl, Once it cracked, it unleashed the hidden gem inside. Spikes, Large ones, four feet long and sharp as a tack, now, since they explode out in all directions and since some of them would be sped up by the tornado's gust, it would be interesting to see how they would react, once the tornado died.

A few spikes shot inward at Daisuke, a few downward and upward, either way they shot into the eye of that blasted tornado and outside and around. One even shot out of the tornado after swinging around and plunged itself through Ichi's wall, landing a few inches from his face. _"Interesting."_ Ichi thought, wondering what would happen to the man inside the tornado.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 7, 2010)

Rush eyes the man attempting to get out of the battle, "Well if you're weak I'm not really interested..." he says scratching his head, "Unless...you're bluffing!" he shouts throwing an accusing finger at him, "How pathetic can you get!" he says ready to charge but then he starts to feel something suck him in.

"Why the hell is there a tornado in the middle of the Guild!" he says as he slides towards it. He then rolls up the sleeves of his jacket, revealing the Fairy Tail Stamp on his right forearm, *"Partial Take Over: Fenrir Soul!"* his arms grow fur all over them, his hands turn into claws, and his teeth turn into fangs. He digs his claws into the floor of the guild to prevent him from being sucked in.

He then eyes the tornado and sees one of the guys whos ass he has to kick in the middle of it, some boy "You wana' suck me in..." he releases his claws from the floor, "Well here I am!" he shouts diving straight for the boy.

As he dives for the Wind Mage the man hiding behind the wall tosses an orb that releases several spikes, "Well that's really nice of you...tossing up your little spikes from behind your safety wall while real fighters get turned into porcupines!" he stops his charge and pushes off the ground to back up, slashing any incoming spikes with his razor sharp claws.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisuke saw some spikes  going towards him, he smiled"The fact that I´m not moving now doesn´t means that I can´t"he said loud enough to be heard by the other punks around him and with a sample of his skill eluded some spikes easily even inside the tornado but there was so much of them so he had to use magic to protect himself.

"Wind flow: Hurricane deffense"he said an got in a deffense position, with his arms forming and X in front of his face but with out his eyes covered and bending his legs a bit.

Again the air around him started to involve his whole body but in this case it was least amount of air but it was even faster than the tornado spin, he repelled the spikes and recived no damage. The tornado died and Daisuke was in perfect shape.

"Uff... it was close"he said remembering the proximity of the spikes.THen looking around he saw a part of the guild all screwed up.

"Damn, I get carried away but this is... interesting"  he said watching at the orb guy.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2010)

*Stiyl*

Seeing the tornado forming, Stiyl quickly grabs onto a pole. Holding him from being sucked into the wind mages attack. "You know this is getting kinda annoying," he spoke to no one in particular with a plain look.

He then noticed the man named Rush, charge at him. "No really I'm weak," Stiyl told him after he blow smoke from his mouth. Though he was saved by Daisuke's tornado.

"That was pretty lucky," Stiyl commented before he saw spikes flying from Ichi's orb. Using his quick thinking, he leaps behind a nailed down table. Protecting him from the spikes.

"This has gone on long enough. I can't show off my art like this...or maybe...I can," he had came to a solution. Trying not to be seen, he leans lower behind the table. Stiyl flicks his hand, causing a ink brush to come from his glove underneath his index finger.

In almost lightning fast speed, he paints four snakes on the ground. "Ink Animation: Snakes" he silently announced as the snakes of ink came to life. When the tornado dispersed, he decided to make his move.

"Get em," he simply commanded as three of the Ink Snakes creeped away from him. The snakes each snuk up upon the three mages and then quickly leaped onto them. They would wrap themselves around each of them to stop their movements.

Though they were ink, they were not that easy to break apart as one would think. If they had the chance, the snakes would dig their fangs into them and send ink inside of their bodies. This would be done in order use the super sticky ink to lock their joints together to restrain them.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

As the fighting seemed to slow, a figure stood in the doorway of the guild, he wore a brown cloak over blue jeans and white shirt, over his shoulder was slung a katana, the handle resting in his right palm. "Woo~ boy!" The hooded man called, his hair could barely be seen, a dark green from the looks of it. "You boys have gone and re-decorated while i was gone! I like it! Looks nice! Can you tell me who did it? Might wanna hire em to do my place!"

The figure could only chuckle as he walked towards the bar. "Yo~ Waitress~ I'm a little parched! see, I just got off this mission down in some desert of a place, real nasty, got sand in my cracks and not just the ones in my toes if you catch my drift! Tried to shower out there, but well, camel piss ain't the best thing to use. I didn't think it'd be so bad, turns out it wasn't! refreshing actually! No, no i kid!" He chuckled.

"Well! then." The woman put a drink down quickly and he gulped it with one hand and turned around in the stool. "You boys gonna keep the fightin up? Seriously, i would stop. my buddy's not too far behind me, he's a bit of a stickler for a pickler, what i mean to say is, he likes the rules and don't care much for breakin em. You boys did quite a bit of it, now me, i can take a joke! i think it's great personally, but him, not so much... If i were you boys, i'd quit now." 

But the way he spoke,gently holding his katana, it seemed less like helpful advice and more of a threat. His grin said he was kidding, but that hand, the way it moved, they could sense it easily, he meant to cut them to ribbons if they continued to fight. He wouldn't even bat an eye at it, he probably would make a joke about it actually.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Daisuke was free of those ink snakes now, and looked towards the guy with the katana, he seems like a good person but something said him that he was another insane.

"hmp...ok,ok I quit, I don´t want Mr. Joker to cut me"he sighed and then said calm,raising his hands as the guy could see`em, he donñt want to show all his power in a meaningless fight.

"I guess I get carried away by the excitement, but I´m not the one who started the battle"he said analyzing the person who stopped them.

After that he went to the bar and asked for a soda, the one tending the bar gave it to him and he got relaxed again, turning on the music on his headphones he started to drink with closed eyes and sat at the right side of the guy.

"You are strong, what´s your name?"he asked to the  katana guy smiling, Fairy Tail was just...a great place.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 7, 2010)

Rush reverses his transformation, "Gah, what a buzz kill," he rolls his eyes, "Things were starting to get good till' you made everyone shit themselves..." he takes a seat at one of the remaining chairs and crosses his arms, "Why don't you guys just hand your balls to him on a silver platter."

He stomps his feet, "Looks like the funs over...You look like your game for a little rumble though Mr. Hood," he pulls out something resembling a sword handle and holds it out towards him, "Maybe just a little sparring match, unless you wana' bring it a little further," he says with a devilish grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Daisuke was free of those ink snakes now, and looked towards the guy with the katana, he seems like a good person but something said him that he was another insane.
> 
> "hmp...ok,ok I quit, I don?t want Mr. Joker to cut me"he sighed and then said calm,raising his hands as the guy could see`em, he don?t want to show all his power in a meaningless fight.
> 
> ...





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush reverses his transformation, "Gah, what a buzz kill," he rolls his eyes, "Things were starting to get good till' you made everyone  shit themselves..." he takes a seat at one of the remaining  chairs and crosses his arms, "Why don't you guys just  hand your balls to him on a silver platter."
> 
> He stomps his feet, "Looks like the funs over...You  look like your game for a little rumble though Mr. Hood," he  pulls out something resembling a sword handle and holds it out towards  him, "Maybe just a little sparring match, unless you  wana' bring it a little further," he says with a devilish  grin.



"Wellp, to answer the first question, the names Broderick, Broderick Skylar, pleasure to meet yah and a great many greetings!" Broderick jumped down from his seat and bowed a great low bow, one hand on his chest the other outstretched. "Now though, You say i look game for a rumble? Well, well, i'd say it's a bit of a half truth!" He chuckled. "Like i said, i enjoy a bit of a laugh here and there, but well, my partner, my teammate.. He's a rule freak.. Can't have him gettin made at me, never any fun. He gets all huffy for a week or two and won't do any missions."

Broderick shook his head. "Me? I'm pretty broke on my own, so i kinda need that money comin in, if you catch my flow yo." He then turned to the orb boy, he'd only seen him once, about a day after he joined. "You have a problem?" Ichi had asked. "Not at all!" Broderick chuckled and walked over to Rush, placing a hand on his shoulder. "You newbies, yer so cute! You make me giggle really you do!" He looked into Rushes eyes, Brodericks seemed to be a deep, dark piercing blue, eyes that could look into your soul and make you remember things you'd wish to forget. "But, I've got no interest in fightin today!" He smiled and pulled his hand away. "Just pickin up a new mission and headin out!" He chuckled and waved, walking towards the mission board.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2010)

*Stiyl*

Before the Ink Snakes could make their way to their targets, a hooded man appeared. Seeing this, Stiyl halted his snakes and he returned them to the bottle of Ink he carried. He listened to his to the man's threatening advice and flicked his hand, returning the paint brush into his glove.

The guy was very intimidating, not just by his appearance but from his presence. "My hero,.. Stiyl commented in a low tone. He was grateful that this guy had stopped the fight, afterall he didn't want to get his hands dirty.

He heard about Rush wanting to to fight this head guy and simple shook his head. The man named Broderick denied his proposal as he he thought he would. "If you really want to fight him. I can show you the outcome of it," Stiyl told Rush as he walked up to him.

Stiyl flicked his hand, revealing the paint brush in his glove that popped from his index finger. The young man dipped his paint brush in his bottle and began his art. In an amazing two seconds flat, Stiyl had painted his beauty.

On the wall, was a painting of a bloody Rush on the ground with Broderick standing over him with a bloody sword. The detail was magnificent and so life like.  "I think I have a talent with fortune telling as well." Stiyl joked


----------



## Narurider (Apr 8, 2010)

Vanille yawns as she gets off the hard wooden floor she had slept on last night. "Well another day of adventure...I hope." Vanille says."The life of a mage is never dull."
Vanille walks to the Fairy Tail Guild.People were constantly asking her where her Fairy Tail symbol was but were never told.Hers was on her right thigh,just above where her skirt ended.
"I hope yous didn't start fighting without me." Vanille says as she enters the guild."You know how much I hate missing fights."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 8, 2010)

Rush turned towards Stiyl and scoffed at his painting, "Bah! Says you puss-boy,  he slams his fist on the table, "You know what, I think I'll go monster hunting instead!" he says, pushing himself up from his chair and reattaching his weapon to the back of his belt.

He strolls over to the mission board and starts looking through the papers, "Common...Common...Please tell me there's a monster attack somewhere around here. I really need to add to my little arsenal," he says as he continues to look through the pages, "Though what I've got at the moment is more than enough for the wimps in this place," he says rolling his eyes from behind his sun glasses and then continuing to search for a mission that would give him the oppertunity to find a new monster to take over.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2010)

Daisuke was still listening music,in any case the fights are normal for him because he likes it so to stop it wasn´t something that bothered him. A loud sound make him to open his eyes, the guy that can become a monster was arguing with Stiyl because of a drawing with the red jacket guy killed.

"Ha, a good drawing that guy is an artist"he said laughing a bit by the scene.

Then the same guy went towards the mission board and started to search for something.

"A good idea, I guess I need a mission aswell" he said also walking towards the missions board.

Daisuke began to watch the missions, he was searching for some interesting one, where he could fight or at least something that includes a kind of art. He likes to still learning about the live and the art so if a mission like that appears he wouldn´t think twice about it.

"Hmm...nothing really interesting here" he sighed, since he joined he had only make a short mission, which wasn´t exciting.

"Hey what kind of mission are you looking for?" he asked to the sun glasses guy.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 8, 2010)

*Stiyl*

"Puss-Boy? Thats not very nice," he responded to the insult Rush made, who had just walked away. "I was just showing him what I though," he spoke to himself with a simple look. He looked up at his own work with his hands in his pocket, "He should be grateful that he was put into something so amazing."

He looked over as he noticed Vanille raise up from the wooden floor she slept on. "Shes a harder sleeper than I am," Stiyl commented, he didn't many people that could sleep through all that ruckus like she did. He had saw Vanille before, it was last night when Stiyl had entered.

"Ah, you must be a new member here. I am Stiyl, sorry for all the racket. These new guild members get like this. A veteran here like myself is use to this," he lied the same way he lied to Daisuke with plain expression as always. Suddenly a hand came and grabbed his head, "Liar! Your the one thats new here!" A regular member spoke.

Stiyl waited a few seconds to speak as he lit a new cigarette. "......Gair, you should respect your senior guild mates more," he lightly pointed him. _'Thats not even my name!_ the same guild member thought with a little annoyance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 8, 2010)

The wind mage approached Rush as he looked through the posted missions, "Didn't you hear me before? I'm searchin' for more monsters to add to my collection," he said in an annoyed tone, "Now run away you little brat, unless you can find a mission for a town that is in great need for someone to make their windmill start working..."

He slams his fist on the mission board, "Dammit...You'd think there'd be something about a monster around here..." he turned around and headed back towards the bar, "Maybe a new mission will pop up soon..." he sighs and then turns towards the rest of the guild. He had no idea how strong or weak any of these guys were but in his mind they were nearly all chump change to him. The new guy in the hood seemed like he'd give on hell of a fight, but that'd come soon enough. He didn't have enough diversity for his liking, and his collection of beasts needed some serious expanding.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2010)

Daisuke heard in calm what the guy said, he was underrating him, but that didn´t affect him, for the little battle before, the image of him that Daisuke got, was that he was such a talker without many skills, but he won´t underestimate him because it´s sure that no one was showing their true power on that battle.

"/He sure is a boastful/"he thought returning to the bar and sitting in the place he was before.

Daisuke turned on his headphones again, he had no problems at being in the guild until something "big" appears. 

He started to look around, surely the place was a good one, the people he has met until now were just punks looking for fights, and the other members were just lazy people for him, all of them were drinking, eating or making fun of others, but for some reason he feels like in home.

Remembering the last words Rush said about a windmill, he smiled, that tornado was just the weakest tornado he could make, and that wasn´t the only way to use that attack, those guys were interesting.

"Ahh... I´m bored, I guess I have to do something soon"he said with a bored face and now asking for a notebook to the one tending the place, he started to draw,and  someminutes later "It´s finished" he said watching at his drawing, it was a mountain with some red eagles flying around it.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 8, 2010)

"Well I guess I am new but don't get cocky I could beat you any day of the weak." Vanille replies to Stiyl."Don't think you're the first person whos tried to impress me.That Rush guy has a better chance wooing me than you do and he has no chance at all.If you really want to impress me you'll have to defeat me and your ink magic doesn't stand a chance against my fire fists"
Vanille engulfs her leather gloves in fire as if to taunt Stiyl.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 8, 2010)

A confused look went on Stiyl's face as he was surprised to see Vanille attitude was so fierce. "Ah, so you were watching the fight. The only way for you to know I use Ink was for you to see the only time I used it," he spoke as he looked down at here flaming hand. Being the slacker that he was, he relaxed his posture and slid one hand in his hand.

Stiyl scratched his messy orange hair when he heard about him trying to woo her. He wasn't at all trying to woo her, just being polite. "No, I wasn't trying to do anything like that. Besides, your not my type," he simply told her in a lax tone.

"I'm pretty sure you could beat anytime you want, after all I am weak....Thats why I'm trying to get on your good side....and help you from getting on my bad side," Stiyl said as he leaned against a beam. The smoke from his cigarette filled some of the air around him. "Oh, right..I didn't catch your name. Its important to know the name of friends."


----------



## Narurider (Apr 8, 2010)

"The names Vanille and yeah i saw the fight."
Vanille says."Sorta.I saw ink moving around above me in the form of a snake,heard something about a fenrir and hurricane."
Vanille put out the fire engulfing her hand some of the fire embers hiting the ground and her skirt.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 8, 2010)

"Ah, I see," he replied as he saw the fire ember hit the ground and her skirt. He didn't pay much attention to his though, it didn't really matter to him. "Fire Magic huh? Thats a pretty basic magic. Though that doesn't mean its to be taken lightly," he said in a dead tone as more smoke came out.

"It?s finished", Stiyl heard Daisuke say, who was displaying his art. "Its not much," he lowly commented at his picture as he grabbed the cigarette in his mouth. "....Here, let me help,"  Stiyl removed the lit cig from his lips and flicked it at the picture. 

The cigarette flew and landed head on with the paper. "Before you put it out, look." Stiyl pointed at the flaming picture. "Do you see?...The fire mixes well with the red eagles. It was as though they were eagles that escaped from hell itself...or...no matter where they went, their burning determination always followed." the Ink mage explained as he lowered his hand.

"Now that,..is art."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

Daisuke looked at Stiyl and then at his creation, surely the drawing looked better in that moment, "Eagles scaping from the hell", a good title for it.He smiled that guy really has a good eye for the art.

"Woah, definitely it looks better like that"he said more to himself, but loud enough to can be heard by Styil.

Daisuke put out his headphones and looked at the ink mage,"I haven´t formally submitted,I´m Daisuke, Daisuke Windstorm" he said still looking at the guy. "You´re a Ink mage right? I mean it seems like you know about art" he said smiling now he had found another interesting guy.

"What was your name again?"he asked waiting for the Stiyl answer.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 9, 2010)

Stiyl gave a slight nod at Daisuke's complement with his eyes half opened. He had learned Daisuke's full name now, doing what his master wanted; make friends. "Thats correct, I'm very talented with it." Stiyl told him as he reached down into both of his pockets.

"Though, don't think to highly of me. My Magic isn't much," Stiyl removed a cigarette from his pocket and lit it. "Looks like the only thing you can hear is the wind huh?" he joked, although it was hard to tell by his expression. "Stiyl of Dreams, but you can just call me Stiyl." he moved the cig to his mouth and relaxed.

"A wind mage...you seemed pretty skilled with it in the brawl.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kresimira Eleanor*

A young woman trekked down a sole path, snow falling as she headed to the cave in front of her. Kresmira wasn?t exactly young though. Her body held years of wisdom and valuable experience, which she would use in this very mission. Her face showed less enthusiasm though. In fact, it appeared as if Kresmira didn?t entirely want to be here. This was the truth, for she would much prefer to be back at Fairy Tail HQ partying, instead of working. Fairy Tail was her home though and if earning a weekly commission was the only way to stay, so be it. 

However, she much preferred to be with other men. She wasn?t the only one going down the path, for three others followed. All of them had rather notoriety pasts, not for having fame, but instead for constantly screwing up on jobs. The fact that they were the only available mages was even worse. Thus, desiring to go home wasn?t the only reason why she showed a lack of enthusiasm on this mission. Shrike, one of these idiots, opened his mouth after the silence that had so far been maintained during the entire journey. ?Hey, Kresmira, SING-A-SONG??

Kresmira didn?t bother looking at him, but she betted that the idiot was oblivious to the fact that she was currently scowling. She decided to answer the fool with a simple answer. She was sure he could understand it, despite having the brain of an ape and the body of a rat. ?Can?t. It would kill all of you.? Shrike laughed, notably loudly, and placed his hand on Kresmira?s shoulder, long fingernails grasping the cloth of her shirt. ?They said you were funny Kresmira, but I had no idea you could be this hilarious!? 

?Shut up, Shrike, I see the cave!?

Shrike turned back to look at Turner, a short girl with dark skin and a feather in her head. Compared to the giant, smelly look of Shrike, she looked rather pleasant. Her mouth was less pleasant though. Kresmira had long been irritated by the girl?s snappy mouth which could be less then tolerable. However, she was impressed that Turner had seen the cave. Kresmira had heard that the girl practiced the manipulation of animals. She had probably seen the cave from an eagle?s point of view. Ready to get the mission over with, Kresmira pulled out her sword. Shrike?s eyes immediately flew from the back of her behind to the sword. It was obvious that he was easily impressed. ?We?re approaching the cave. Get ready for the Spider Monkeys?? 

Apparently, a cavern of Spider Monkeys had stolen a poor dog from a rich family. When you come to realize that it was the last of its species and it had been stolen by Spider Monkeys? The revelation was less then kind. To Kresmira, this was just another mission. For the others it seemed like the greatest thing to happen in their probably dull, solemn lives. One was so eager that he ran forward, before Kresmira could stop him and straight into the cave. Or to be more accurate, he didn?t reach the cave. 

A net had captured the idiot, snapping him like a fish. He did indeed flip and flop, struggling to escape. Kresmira sighed. She wasn?t exactly panicking, for Spider Monkeys usually didn?t kill. Well, actually, they just used their venom to paralyze you. ?Liger, you should?ve waited for my command!? She stated, getting ready for the spider monkeys to appear. That was for sure, seeing as the Spider Monkeys were greatly connected to their webs so that they could feel any motion on it. Liger screamed, as a clawed hand reached out for him in the darkness. Kresmira could now see the outlines of about a dozen spider monkeys.  Looking back to the others, Kresmira screamed, ?Get ready!? 

Shrike slammed his fist into the ground, sending mud flying up. Turner trying to reach into the minds of the Spider Monkeys, but was beaten back by the entire hive. Shrike?s mud didn?t help either. It had given them ammo. The spider monkeys threw balls of mud at them, cackling madly. One of these hit Shrike and he slipped, falling into the mud and sliding into another web. Kresmira simply sighed again and under this breathe; she whispered, ?You wanted to hear that song right??  Shrike still nodded, despite the fact that about five hands were reaching out for him. 

"Lullaby"


----------



## Narurider (Apr 12, 2010)

Vanille walks over to the Mission Board."Boring,Boring,more boring," Vanille mumbles "Boring,boring,bor-Troll?Blah,Blah,Blah peacefully no violence.I can do no violence if this troll doesn't attack me first."
Vanille looks over the mission info for another minute.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 12, 2010)

Stiyl plays around with the cigarette in his by using his tongue, bored. "Well since I've introduced myself to enough people, I guess I should get going." He calmly said with his eyes opening. He walked past a few guild members, his presence was hard to notice.

With one hand in his pocket he looked over the mission board with no much excitement in his eyes. "Hm? Whats this?" Stiyl's eyes caught a mission that seemed of some interest. The title of the mission was called, *Tomb Raider* for some reason he felt he had heard it before, but shrugged it off.

Stiyl pulled down the paper and looked at it closely, his cigarette just a few inches away from it.
_*Tomb Raider* 
Reward: 500.000 jewels
A golden globe. A treasure for many a man, but the treasure for this particular one. A wealthy collector offers 500.000 jewels if someone were to retrieve this item from a tomb located in this very town's graveyard. The location has been known for a long time, and many people have tried, but so far no one has prevailed in gathering the item. It is said to be guarded by living dead and a fair amount of traps._ 

"Shouldn't be to hard," Stiyl commented as he inhaled some of the smoke. The mage folded the paper and slid it into his pocket as he turned around. "Okay, I'll on my way out." Stiyl spoke in a low tone that barley anyone could hear.

Stiyl strolled his way out of the half broken down door. "I suppose I'll take the faster way," Stiyl flicked his hand and then out came a brush from his index finger. The young man knelled down to the concrete and in two seconds painted a large crow on the ground. 

"Ink Animation; Crow!" Stiyl commanded, allowing the crow of ink to fully come to life. The ink mage leaped onto the oversized crow's back and was prepared to take off.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 13, 2010)

Vanille grabs the Mission and takes it off the Mission Board."Oh I hate walking long distances." Vanille complains,"Maybe I can hitch a ride...but who would have transportation nearby?"
Vanille ponders on the matter not noticing Stiyl creating a huge crow.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2010)

The ounround mage mad his way to the mission board, many to pick from and many more would come. He glanced them over, some had already taken a few missions and that left only a few left.. "Troll, No. Security, no. Wait a moment..." Ichi reached out and plucked a paper from the board, it had an interesting request written upon it.



> *Thief on the Loose - Taken*
> Reward: 200.000 jewels
> In the town of Loncoln, a thief is running free. Authorities have tried  to capture him, to no avail. Since the figure is unfindable by anyone in  the town proper, it is suspected that he is a magician who uses shadow  magic in order to conceal himself. Thief has the strange tendency to  only steal round items of value. Magical assistance is requested.



"Round items!" Ichi had ignored most of the letter for this one phrase. "I can not allow such a thief to be running free! It is my duty to stop him." He nodded and headed for the door, he could not let such a thief exist, not one who stole round items... he must pay!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2010)

Daisuke, saw Stiyl going and taking a request and the same with Vanille, may be some good requests were put in the board while he was listening music. He stand up and walked towards the request board and started to read.

"Uhm... a good mission, a good mission"he said still watching the requests until he saw specially one.

*Destruction Expert*
*Reward:* 400.000 jewels
_This one is easy. The payer of the quest wants you to blast down a whole block of houses because he can't be bothered to search for builders. Fun for cash, what more do you want?_

"This one sounds good, I mean who does´t like to destroy things?"he said taking it instantly and starting to walk. Taking his sword which was leaning in the bar he got out of the guild towards his new mission place.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 14, 2010)

Vanille gives up thinking and she starts to walk to her destination."I wonder what exactly is a water troll?" Vanille mutters to herself."I wonder is it even possible to actually peacefully negiotate with one I mean it is a troll."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2010)

One of the missions flies off of the board and heads right towards Rush. He snatches it out of the air and reads it over, "Navigate some crap...Suggests there should be a Navigator and a Fighter..." he grins, "Hell, I could handle both, no problem."

He steps out the door and looks off into the distance, "I guess I can catch a train most of the way there..." his eyes then pop open wide, "Crap, the last train's gona' leave soon," he bends his knees a little, "Fenrir Soul...Wolven Legs!" his legs begin to grow larger and furry. 

He pushes off the ground at high speeds and leaps into the sky, "Wolven Arms!" his arms grow larger, furry, and he gains claws. He digs into the side of the building, scarring the hell out of the residents inside, and then climbs to the top. From there he leaps from building to building until he finally spots the train in the distance, "Just on time!" he says proudly.

He then sees that it's pulling out of the station, "Or not..." he gets to the closest building and soars into the sky, landing on the end of the train. He detransforms and lies flat on his back on the train as it picks up speed, "I really need to get something with wings..." he sighs, taking note of what soul to look for next.


----------



## Narurider (Apr 16, 2010)

Vanille arrives at the castle of the client."So I heard you have a little water troll trouble." Vanille says."So you want me to deal with the troll peacefully right?"
Vanille is already starting doubting her ability to complete her mission.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2010)

Daisuke walked for five hours, the place of the quest was quite near for a five hours travel,he contected with the payer and he explained the reasons of requesting it in a guild.

They went to the place where the house?s block was and after some explanations the man left the place and Daisuke started to work.

"Whoa... There are a lot of houses, A big Tornado could be enough, but..."he said watching the place and then looking at his hand.

"I want to try this first at  mid power"he said and using his hand as a gun he signed at a bunch of houses.He started to use his magic, something like a hurricane eye started to form on his finger tip, then a compressed air circle formed and started to grow until it reached his hand size.

"Well, here it go"he said and shot.An amount of at least 7 houses were destroted by it. "Uff...that was more than what I have expected"he said a bit impressed and smiling by his power, "I guess it?s time to end the job"he said with a bored face by the fact that he has to finish.

"Well, let?s make it funny"he said to himself, and used his tornado fist in the ground just as the last time he used it but with double amount of power. An enormous tornado born and started to wipe out everything. 

Daisuke saw that some of the houses were just mid destroyed so letting the wind of his attack take him,"Wind flow: Air shot" he started to use his air shot with a little amount of magic, just to bring the rest of those buildings down, with a smile on his face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 17, 2010)

Rush has arrived in a small town to meet with the man who requested the job. The man is a short, bald man with a thick mustache, "So you're the Fairy Tail Mage here to help me out huh?" he says with a chuckle, "Uhuh...So where is this place," he says in a bored tone.

"Oh it's just off the edge of town, this Dark Guild used to rule this little place with ease, but that's not important. Where's your partner?" he asks, "Eh? What partner? I can handle being the Navigator and Fighter just fine," he says matter of factly, "Is that so? Well lets head over to the scene of the crime hohohoho."

They travel to the edge of the town and there is a massive crater in front of them, "What's this?" he says looking down the giant black pit, "That's where the Dark Guild is...And once you get down there it's like a damn maze, I've only made it a few steps in before running for my life hohohohoho!" he starts cracking up, Rush just stares at him blankly.

"Aaaaaanywho, I've sent well..." he starts counting on his fingers, "Hm..." then his toes, "Hm...Well a lot of Mages him accepted this, and none have even made it out, and they all had groups of two, are you sure you wana' do this?" Rush grins, "Don't worry Old Man, this'll be a piece'a cake," he says cracking his neck, "Good," he then kicks Rush down into the massvie pit.

"You jackaaaaaaass!" he shouts as he flies towards the ground. He transforms his hands into claws and digs them into the side of the cliff, slowing his fall until he reaches the ground. He takes a look around, everything seems to be dead, the massive Guild looks more like ancient ruins, and there's a pair of skeletons at his feet, "Guess some didn't survive the fall..." he says with a sigh. 

He shoves his hands into his jean pockets and starts walking through the Guild, "Damn, this place is like a maze," he says taking a look around. He then begins to grow fur around his body and face, his nose perks up, "But it won't be a problem, I'll sniff my way through this cursed place no problem."

Back above, the pint sized man watches with a grin, "I sure hope he survives, he certainly has spunk. Though maybe I should have warned him about the...Oh well, he'll figure it out," he says smiling a wide smile.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 18, 2010)

With Marshall 

Like usual it was late in the day when Marshall finally had bothered to show up at the guild, he had been out drinking till late the night or should I say morning, and with an even crappier attitude than usual he entered the guild building. His first fight was instigated within seconds upon entering, Gollem the Stone mage greeted him happily with a "Howdy."

Something that didn't go well with Marshall."Don't stereotype me you bald bastard, just because I'm from the Old West doesn't mean I talk like that." He kicked the bald mage in the chest, knocking him off the chair he was sitting on.

"Oi, you drunk asshole." Gollem got back up on his feet and as he changed into his stone form Marshall called out. "Exquip: Volcano Gun!" In front of his left hand a magic sigil appeared before clear white energy manifested and as it took shape Marshall grabbed it out of the air. When the energy dimmed a gun was revealed.

Gollem was about to pounce Marshall but several shots to the chest stopped him in the chest.

"Fuck, those are live rounds!"Gollem cried out."Clutching his chest as the heat the bullets generated became unbearable. 

"Don't be such a baby, your stone form can't burn."He poured Gollem's drink over his body and then grabbed the drink the bartender automatically had poured for him upon noticing his arrival.

"Doesn't mean I don't feel the heat!"

"Yeah, whatever."As he said this he walked over Gollem, making sure to leave a good boot print on his face, while he walked with drink in hand to the mission board.
"I need me some cash baby, and quick."He mumbled to himself as he looked over the various missions. One stood out.



> Sniping trouble -
> Reward: 1.200.000 jewels
> A band of gunslinger bandits have decided that their next hideout won't exactly be a hideout. They've installed themselves in the middle of a busy city, in a bank. Normally this would be exceptionally stupid, but no one is able to come near the bank since the bandits in question are quite the marksman. It is suspected that at least their leader is a gun-exquipping mage.



"Mine!"He tore the poster of the wall, chugged his drink and threw the empty glass straight in the face of Gollem as the gunslinger headed to the trainstation.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rush...*

He has been venturing through the darkness for quite some time, relying on his Fenrir nose to guide him through, "How far does this thing go for..." he says with a sigh. He takes another step, but this step triggers one of the traps, sending arrows firing out of the surrounding walls.

He quickly reacts and dodges the first few, slashing the remaining ones out of the sky, "No prob-" before he can finish he falls down what must be a hill in front of him and begins to tumble downward, picking up speed as he goes, "What was that?" he hears a voice says, "Who gives a shit...Just another jackass to be stuck down here with us most likely."

Rush gets to his feet and sees a light in the distance. He walks into a room light by a single torch. In this room are several men, "Wasn't aware it was a sausage fest down here..." they all glare at him, "Yea, welcome to the party...Guessin' that old man sent you?"

"That's right, I've just gota' check this place out and then head out," they all shake their heads, "So...he didn't tell you?" a dark voice says from a distance, "He didn't tell you how this place got this way...?" 

"What're you talking about, some Dark Guild got taken out and this is all that's left," the man chuckles, "Yea...Not exactly how it went, but you'll figure out the rest soon enough if you continue past this point."

"Bah, I'm a Fairy Tail Mage, I'm not afraid of your little story!" he says proudly, "Fairy Tail?" another voice says, "Oh good, there's a little Fairy here whose wings I can pluck," he says approaching Rush, cracking his knuckles.

*Gala 
Phantom Lord Mage​*
He is a very large man, a good two feet taller than Rush and pure muscle, short blonde hair, black sweatpants and an open blue jacket. 

He grabs hold of Rush by his jacket and lifts him off the ground, "I'd put me down..." he says in a dangerous tone, "Oh, and if I don't what's the little Fairy gona' do?" 

He pulls out what looks like the hilt of a blade and focuses his magic in it. Out of the end of the item a blue blade of energy forms. 

He goes to slash Gala but he drops him and quickly dashes backwards, "Oh? Not so tough now huh!"

"Guys! Please don't fight!" a small man, about four feet tall, with a bowl cut, large circular glasses, and a green t-shirt shouts.

*Pucket
Green Leaf Guild Mage​*
They both stare at him, *"Shut up Green Bean,"* they both say firmly, "O-okay," he says backing away.

"That's a pretty little weapon you've got there Fairy...But check out some real magic..." he clenches his fist and it begins to get engulfed in heavy stone, "So, lets see how you take a Stone Fist to the face!" he shouts charging.

Rush blocks the attack with his sword but the force is too much, forcing him to back off but the force continue and Gala smashes a crater in the floor.

"You know, your right...This weapon of mine is too fancy to take out a loser like you," he says retracting the magic blade and putting the hilt away. He then clenches his fists, "Partial Take Over: Cyclops Arms!"

Two Magic Seals form on the end of his hands and then go up his arms, transforming them into two massive gray arms of pure muscle, "This'll do fine," he says smashing his fists together, making a large smashing sound.

"W-what is that?" Pucket says pointing at Rush, "Crap..." Rush's eyes have fused into one eye in the midsts of the transformation, "Hope your depth perception allows you to see this coming!" Gala says throwing a punch.

Rush easily catches the fist with his massive hands and throws him through the wall, knocking the torch the lights the room onto the floor.

Pucket and the several other men in the room's eyes light up as the fire spreads, "No! No!" the small man shouts, but the Fairy Tail and Phantom Lord Mages pay it no mind as Rush charges after Gala, slamming him into another wall.

The dark voiced figure simply shakes his head as he watches the fire spread, "This won't end well..." 

*Deep within the Catacombs...*

Two massive eyes, filled with killing intent open. The creature slowly makes it's way through the darkness, heading straight for whatever is making such a ruckus.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bridget Highroad; Bay Dock*

*BOOOMMM!!!*

The ground shakes violently as the side of a building belches out a fire ball from the side quickly blowing out it's walls. Shards of glass and fragment of concrete rain down on the cobblestone street as a young woman goes flying out crashing into a nearby Magic Motorcycle. "MY BIKE!" A young distraught teenagers calls out.

His face decorated by badly placed piercings and a lop sided mohawk fringe that won't seem to stay up. He was far too young to ride the bike legally but that didn't stop him. The swirling clouds of debris clinged on to voluptious hips of the young woman as she rose up from the wreckage dusting herself off. "Son of a bitch" 

The young woman curses looking up towards the gaping hole in the side of the building where she was catapulted from. Licking the base of her thumb she runs it across the neck of her guitar as a eager glee rises upward. "HEY YOU STUPID BROAD WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO ABOUT MY BIKE!" The teenager complains pointing a menacing fist towards the female.

*BAM!*

His neck jerks back as the butt of her guitar smashes into his jaw causing him to fall backwards. "Keep yer trap shut" Bridget yells annoyed with the boy who had been running his mouth for a little bit too long. "Is that how you Fairy Tail guild members carry yourselves? Tsk and they call us a Dark Guild" A Large robust man calls out from the hole of the wall looking down at bridget.



"You shut your mouth!" The girl said flinging her guitar towards the mage like a boomerang. Despite his large size he was still quite agile managing to dodge the intial throw. Jumping down he cocks back ready to plow into the girl's face when suddendly the guitar spears him from the back sending him crashing into the ground.

Holding her hand out she was ready to finish the battle "ICE MAKE!" Before she could finish her command her magic was cancelled out as a group of armored knights came rushing to the scene. "SHIT!" She called out quickly running over grabbing her guitar. "We'll finish this another time!" She said before weaving through the streets and alleys.

Quickly jumping into the back of a departing train she hides in the cargo hoping to escape the armored guards wrath.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2010)

With Marshall

The gunslinger had been picked up from the station by assistant of the city's mayor. The assistant introduced himself as Herbert and seemed a bit uptight and stressed out, he was told that the mayor had been out of town and now Herbert was in charge of this crisis.

"Alright, Herbie how about you bring me over to that bank of your's while I help myself to a smoke."He lit up and offered one to Herb who became even more nervous than he was before."N...No, thank you....It's no smoking in here....."He trailed off but Marshall either didn't pick up on the silent hint or didn't bother to humor Herb.

"We've gotta hurry."He dashed off, but after a minute or so he looked to his left, then to his right and finally back to see where Marshall was and in the far distance, almost right where they had been talking a little before, Marshall was casually strolling in the direction where Herb had ran off to.

~Five minutes later~

Marshall was sitting in an cleared out restaurant, converted into a crisis control center by the authorities as the restaurant was located just uphill from the bank. It's location was nearby to the bank but it allowed the policemen to remain out of the line of sight of the gunslingers holed up in the bank.

Marshall had just been brought up to speed when an out of breath Herb appeared.

"You got what I asked?"Marshall asked. Herb was incapable of replying, instead he just nodded.

"Good, good."Marshall exited the restaurant and noticed a carriage loaded with crates. He opened one of the crates and dipped his finger in the containts. He rubbed it between his fingers and took a whiff off it. "This it?"

He turned to Herb. "This all the gunpowder you could get?"The assistant nodded once more.

"Well it'll have to do."He ordered them to remove the horses from the carriage and to reposition the carriage.

"Sir?"Herb was unsure what Marshall was planning, he had expected the gunslinger needed the gunpowder for his guns but what was the point of getting the carriage over there. "It seems awfully dangerous over there, one wrong move and the thing will roll down the hill."

"Yeah, that's what I was going for." Marshall said dryly, Eqxuipping Volcano gun.He placed his boot against the carriage and gave it a push and hung from the back of the vehicle, barreling down the hill with it.

A little before it was about to crash into the bank, he jumped off. Just as he stopped rolling on the ground the carriage crashed trough the window of the bank and he fired several rounds into the carriage. A small explosion occurred, not enough to do serious damage to the bank and the gunslingers holed up in it but it sure worked fine as a distraction and the fire it would start would force them to flee the building. With only one exit, they'd have to go trough Marshall as he entered the bank.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 2, 2010)

*With Rush...*

He and Gala were in a deadlock, both of the Phantom Mage's arms covered in stone and Rush's large and gray from his Cyclops transformation. As they clash the fire has begun to engulf the area, but they pay it no mind. Rush slams his fist into Gala's gut but he coats it in stone to lessen the damage, though he still goes flying.

As Gala gets back up and prepares to attack again a massive roar echos through the catacombs. They all turn and then a massive snake busts through one of the walls of the flaming room, "It's the ..." the shadowy figure says. 

"Why the hell is that thing here!" Gala shouts, "Well that's the story...The dark guild that once resided here destroyed another guild one day...though there was one surviving mage...He came and used every bit of magic he had in him to summon this monster...He destroyed the entire guild, whiped out every member...Well...all except for the leader, he kept him trapped inside of the remains of the guild with him...And that leader, is me..." he says standing up, revealing his grayed hair and aged face.

"Heh..." they all turn at Rush, "And what is so funny about my story..." he slams his fists against the ground, "I've found my next beastie to Take Over," the man shakes his head, "Your mad, there's no way that you can take the Basalisk on your own."

"Well I'd have to disagree with you on that one. Not like I'll need to prove it though, I don't need to," Gala crosses his arms, "Oh and why's that?" he says eyeing the beast, "Well unless you all want to be snake food I think you'll be helping me..." the mass of men gulp and then rise to their feet, "He's got a point there..." one says. 

The small man Pucket is shaking in his boots, "I-I was just a navigator I'm not much of a fighter," Rush picks him up by the head with his massive cyclops arms, "Oh you'll be helping. You're a mage, you've got somethin',"  he continues to shake, "B-but that's why I'm still here, I have nothing. I was too afraid to leave the area and navigate my way out!"

"Bah, whatever. Lets go you pansies!" he says smashing his giant hands together. They all cheer and charge forward at the monster, "Idiots! Don't-!" the Dark Guild leader shouts but it is too late the Basalisk quickly opens his eyes and all that meet his gaze with their own quickly turn to stone. 

"Got it, don't look at it's eyes,"  he slams his hands onto the ground and pushes off into the air. He grabs the massive snake in his grip and squeezes but it flails around and crashes him into one of the walls. Gala and Pucket watch, "Aren't you going to help him?" Pucket asks nervously, "That Fairy's on his own..." he says crossing his arms and turning away.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2010)

*Daisuke...*

He was in front of a so damn big bunch of garbage, which some hours ago was a big block of houses, the job was easy and funny something that Daisuke liked because he wasn´t in the mood for a fight.

"Hmm... I guess it´s time to go for the pay"he said watching at his work. With that the red haired guy walked towards the house of the payer for the reward.

After some minutes he arrived to the client´s house and after saying some details he received the 400.000 jewels. He started to walk through the forest, just to make shorter the way home without knowing that there would be some surprises. After some minutes he found a little lake in the middle of some trees, it was a beautiful scenery, "It´s perfect for a picture", he said to himself and started to draw, while he was drawing a bird got on to his shoulder but somemoments later it flew scared by something." Then there really someone was following me...", he has noticed it some moments ago, before he reached the lake but he acted as if he didn´t put much attention, because the presence was weird and wanted to discover who was it.

After that a strange guy with some of his clothes torn, emerged from the trees, he looked like a normal one except by a weird mark on his head.The person looked some moments at Daisuke and after that attacked him.

_"AARRGGH!!"_the guy roared in a weird form and with a prodigious speed went against Daisuke who was dodging the punches and kicks of the stranger with skilled movements."What are you doing?" he asked after jumping back to get distance between him and the enemy.

The guy didn´t answer and then used a lachryma with fire magic which Daisuke extinguished with a move of his hand."This is weird, he seems like he isn´t in his own senses, I need a plan" ,the guy attacked again throwing fire from his hand, _"AARRRRGGGHH!!!"_, after some moments Daisuke remebered oen of the lessons his father gave him, and the reason of his whole body and his sword technique training aside from his magic one; the weakness of a mage is..."OF COURSE!! his body"and with that , using his prodigious speed he connected apunch on his enemy´s chin, with enough strenght to make him fly 5 meters after that he jumped and aimed a kick in the back, and to finish him....

"Wind flow: Air Shot"he said smiling the battle was kinda funny, even if he wasn´t in the mood. The air bullet hit and with that the guy was defeated.Daisuke went to see the state of  his enemy and when he arrived the mark on his head dissapeared," He was being controlled?"he asked to himself a bit bothered, who would dare to do a stuff like that?. He took the man  and left him in the exit of the woods, after that he went directly to the guild, thinking about the suspicious situation.

"May be the Master knows something about all of this"


----------



## Kenju (May 13, 2010)

*Stiyl*

"Well,..looks like I made it." Stiyl mentioned, exiting the train he traveled in. He didn't want to waste all of his magic on his trip and decided to take a train halfway there. The Artist scanned his surroundings, the town wasn't to different from Magnolia, just very few people and pretty small. 

"You must be from Fairy Tail, right?" questioned a voice to Stiyl's side. When the mage looked over, he saw that it was a middle aged man, most likely in his forties or thirties. He also seemed a tad bit small compared to most men his age, but Stiyl didn't care much.

"...Yeah, you got it right," Stiyl answered with a neutral expression. "So, these tombs appear to be pretty dangerous, from what you said on the letter. If that's the case, then I don't suppose I have much time talking. Not that I really planned to or anything," he said, lighting a cigarette and sticking it between his lips.


----------



## Respite (May 13, 2010)

*The Request Board*
Jack Wakes up and goes threw his usual Routine, But today feels diffrent, Today is the day he will accecpt His first request. Jack gets up and walks to Fairy Tale,  he runs straight to the request board and looks threw all of them I want something that will give me a good rush and a good pay. jack then Notices one request called "The Hit" Jack Reads it and decides that He'll take it, Jack then alerts the head master and heads out. 
Jack gets a ride to the hotel and once he arrives he steps of and walks into the hotel.
As Soon as he walks In his Target is Downstairs and as soon as he notices jack he walks up to his room. jack sits down for a few mins. and thinks on how he should apporach this hitman. Jack Then ask one of the Lobby employes were the Old mans room is and jack proceeds to walk up stairs 

*Lightning vs Ice*
Jack Walks up and Opens the door Hmm its not locked that unusal He sees a body laying down on the bed and when jack touches it, a back closet opens up and a lightning Blast comes out of the blue and hits jack sending him flying straight out the window. 
jack could barley manges to get up, that lightning blast was insanely powerful
Jack then sees the hitman jump out the window and land firmly on his feat
I had a vibe that you would be the one to try to kill me, Sorry kid but i cant let you escape
Jack smirks, then Forms a ice sword with his Right hand, he begins to charge at the old man but the old man fires small lighting  burst (similar to bullets) jack stops and cast ice wall to block the shots and jack hops over his wall and while in mid air tosses his ice sword at the old hitman
the hit man jumps in mid air Just what ive been waiting for
jack rolls on the ground and does another jump, his arm reaches the hitmans right arm Ice TOUCH! the hitmans arm begins to turn into ice, Suddenly the hitman grabs Jacks head and cast A lightning Blast at his face.

Jack gets sent flying straight into the ground and the hitman lands on his feet, Jack slowly emerges and he barley is able to see but he becomes in raged jack then smashes his fist together and Cast Icy fist, a blue steam begins to come out of jacks hands 
Old man im not playing with you anymore! then jack begins to run at the hitman


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2010)

The Town Of Loncoln-


The train pulls into the hustle and bustle of the town, There's many shops and forges of all kinds. It might not be the largest or most wealthy of cities but it is well off and quite content with it's own business. The Unround mage steps off the train, only a few other passengers walk off with him. Most are headed for larger towns or better prospects. "I suppose i should go see the client." Ichi Hama looked up at the blue sky and watched the clouds float for a little bit. His eyes fixated on a single cloud, when he noticed it, he couldn't help but stare.

"The perfect round cloud..." He thought and smiled, however a bird flew through it and made the cloud resemble and egg. "You bastard...." He clenched his fist. "If i could fly... I would kill you and eat you for what you've done..." He shook his head, remembering why he'd come here in the first place. "Right, Right... The mission..." He let out a sigh and walked through the town. There were a few shops for food and clothing, some weapons and some armor, Then one for magic. It was a nice town, cobble stone streets and a few large houses where the rich must live.

"This is the place." He looked up at the massive white mansion, it was the mayors house, he knew this because of the large sign that say. "Re-elect me in 30!" "30 days to re-election i guess." Ichi shrugged and knocked on the door. "Who is it...~" A voice called from behind. "Fairy Tail." Ichi answered. "Right! Oh joy!" The door quickly swung open to a tall, fat man wearing a maids costume. "Do come in~" He giggled. "Uhh...sure..." Ichi coughed. 

Entering the house, Ichi noticed many round paintings, round jewels, round golden objects that he couldn't quite make out what was on them, and some round crystal bowels. "GREETINGS!" The mayor shouted, he sat in a round chair, held his round bowl filled with round oranges and smiled at Ichi. "HIS HEADS' ROUND!" Ichi thought to himself, and this was true, the mans head was perfectly round. 

"I hear you are from Fairy Tail correct!?" The mayor asked. "Yes..." Ichi replied in a stunned voice, he was still mesmerized by the round head. "We've been having this thief problem.... You see, he's been stealing everyone's round objects of value! Jewels, Gold, Necklaces!" The mayor shook his head. "A travesty really." He let out a sigh. "I fear we will never catch this man.. So i have opted to hire a mage! Would you be so kind as to guard this house tonight and make sure none of these round objects are stolen! I am sure this will be his next target!" 

He turned around and revealed a massive round emerald to Ichihama. "So...so round...." His eyes widened. "Yes! you see, i found this on one of my trips! it's amazing and it was just so naturally round!" the mayor jumped out of his chair, revealing himself to be no taller then a child. "Please! protect this town!" He bowed and Ichi had to try not to laugh. "Yes... I'll do it." Ichi nodded. "SPLENDID!!! Gertrude! please show him to his room!" With that, the large man-woman showed Ichi to his temporary quarters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 15, 2010)

*Rush vs The Basalisk...*

After being slammed into the wall by the beast Rush quickly got back to his feet. He grabbed a massive piece of rubble in his large gray cyclops hands and chucked it straight at it. It slams into the unsuspecting monster's head and causes it to crash into the ground. It quickly gets back up and begins searching for it's attacker, slithering through the area, straight through anything that got through it's way.

Gala, Pucket, and the former Dark Guild Leader watch the battle from afar. The various other mages that still live stand back in fear as well, "Th-they got turned to stone, just like that!" one shouts nervously, "That guy's on his own!" the others agree.

"Fools...Don't you realize that you will be next..." the aged Dark Mage says, "When the Fariy's finally dead I'll take care of that thing myself," Gala says, "Are you crazy! That thing's huge! You can't take it on by yourself!" Pucket shouts frantically.

CRASH!

"Looks like it found him," the Dark Guild Leader says emotionlessly. Meanwhile Rush has detransformed his arms and is rapidly leaping around from one piece of destroyed guild to another, "Take Over: Fenrir Soul!" his arms grow fur, his hands turn into claws, his legs do the same, and he begins to grow some hair on his face and his teeth turn to fangs, "You'll be mine!" he dives straight for the monster and gets a slash on it's body before it whips him with his tail.

He crashes in front of the three mages as well as the rest of the fodder mages, "So how's taking the beast on your own going? Seems after half your little army got turned to stone the rest lost hope," the old man says, "Shut it gramps, I already said I don't need any of you," he says stubbornly. 

"Look...If you wish to survive you will do exactly as I say," the Dark Mage informs them, "And that means you will have to do this together..." he says eyeing Gala in particular. After a short discussion, and the fire that had started had engulfed nearly the entire destroyed guild the former Dark Guild Leader stood tall, "Now, there is just one thing I must do to trigger this off..." he says to the others.

The Basalisk had finally tracked them down and the massive beast stood above them, "You destroyed my guild...you ruined everything for me..." he says to it, "Well I've been saving just one thing for you..." he says before taking a deep breath. He musters up his strength and leaps from the ground all the way to the beast's head. 

As he soars through the sky a large magic seal forms around him, "I've been storing this magic up for years!" he shouts, the Basalisk looks at him and the mage meets his gaze head on, "BURN IN HELL!" he shouts as his body begins to turn to stone.

*BOOM!!!!!!*

His body explodes in a massive blaze of fire and destruction, right in the beast's face. It throws all of the mages back and they slam into the walls of the guild. The dust clears and the mages all get to their feet, "Is it over?" one asks, "Bastard! You said your attack would weaken it enough for us to stand a chance! Not blow it to hell! I needed that thing!" Rush shouts enraged.

But out of the dust a bloodied and bruised Basalisk roars as it thrusts towards them, acidic saliva dripping from it's mouth, "Now we're in business..." Rush says readying his claws.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2010)

With Ichi Hama-

He patrolled the mansion, keeping an eye out for anything he could see, but so far no one had come near it. "It said something about using shadow magic, maybe as long as there is light he can't get into the mansion?" Ichi rubbed his chin and decided to go turn off some lights. It was a few hours before he heard a stir, after everyone else had gone to sleep. "It's coming from the mayors office." Ichi snuck around the corner and looked into the office, he saw the figure of a man reaching out and throwing some jewels into a sack. "Only round objects." Ichi thought.

He created a lightning orb and kept his eyes open. Normally he used it to subdue opponents, but now he would use it to destroy the thief's exit. "Bring it on bastard." Ichi threw the orb and charged into the room. "What the hell?" The thief scrambled to figure out what was going on as a sudden burst of light shook the office. "Time for some pain!" Ichi shouts, cocking his fist back.


----------



## Kinzey (May 18, 2010)

Kinzey woke up at the Phantom Lord guild, in one of the huge towers that housed the guild members. It had always been this way; for as long as he could remember, he had been living at the guild, and as far as he knew, his parents had been members.

As he entered the main guild hall, greeting the many members who were his family, he remembered what today was. "Woohoo! I get to go on my first mission!". He leapt into the air and pumped his fist a few times, getting a few chuckles from his comrades.

Scanning the mission board, his interests were piuqued by a particular one, Ninja Skills. It didn't sound too hard, just your average dumbfuck who thought he was going to be something someday. And the pay was really good too. 800,000! That sounded like a perfect first mission.

Pulling the post off the board, he called out "Would someone tell the master I left? If I tell him he'll try to tell me I'm not ready". Not waiting for a reply he strode out the door.


----------

